# TUGBBS online forums help identify and catch scammer!



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2008)

here is proof that posts here on the forum do end up doing the right thing for unwary consumers!

http://www.sgvtribune.com/news/ci_9177169

(thanks for the idea to post it in its own thread!)


----------



## ricoba (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info Brian. 

That's a real plus for TUG!


----------



## icydog (May 21, 2008)

*Great job tuggers*

VERY interesting! Thanks for the post.


----------



## ranf (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanx for designing such a wonderful site....


----------



## Sunterra (Nov 14, 2008)

ranf said:


> Thanx for designing such a wonderful site....





icydog said:


> VERY interesting! Thanks for the post.





ricoba said:


> Thanks for the info Brian.
> That's a real plus for TUG!





TUGBrian said:


> here is proof that posts here on the forum do end up doing the right thing for unwary consumers!
> http://www.sgvtribune.com/news/ci_9177169
> (thanks for the idea to post it in its own thread!)


Makes up for all the time TUG sponsored Madge!!!  Now there was a SCAM.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 15, 2008)

While the internet has made some scams easier, others have been stopped by people getting fast information.  I'm happy to hear that TUG members helped out in exposing this scam.

Sue


----------



## dasaniguy2k (Nov 28, 2008)

Good post and good website for people who are new to timeshare.


----------



## pammex (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info Brian...


----------

